

An Emacs conference - nic-ferrier
http://emacsconf.herokuapp.com/

======
gnufs
Please make sure to have reasonably high quality a/v records of the
presentations.

~~~
dotemacs
Hi @gnufs, the idea is to have it done non-profit. So I'll be looking for
volunteers to help me out with this aspect. Or I might approach Confreaks
since they do a lot of conference filming. But not really sure how they
operate...

~~~
BCM43
You might want to contact the debconf video team for advice/help.
<http://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/Videoteam>

I've worked on it before, so you can PM me if you have any questions.

~~~
dotemacs
@BCM43 how do I reach you? I'm @dotemacs on twitter.

~~~
BCM43
msg me at hntmp@riseup.net (which is an alias to my real email address, which
I would prefer not to post on HN).

------
JoelMcCracken
Egads! Just what I have been waiting for!

Emacs really sweet, but I think that, as it is commonly said with Lisps, its
problems are largely social, not technological. As such, the community could
really use some social solutions.

------
augustl
The site doesn't seem to say anything about where and when, anyone knows?

~~~
nic-ferrier
the organizer says he is collecting interest right now. Once he's gauged the
level it will be decided when and where.

~~~
officemonkey
Top story on HackerNews probably indicates interest.

~~~
ltsampros
Indeed it does, but I'd love to have input from other emacs related
communities (emacs-devel, #emacs@freenode, org-devel, ding etc,) too.

Also, I'd love to see more presentations from active developers about the
current situation of Emacs and possible future directions, or even
presentations about less-known features or even some how-to-get-involved-
propaganda.

~~~
nic-ferrier
I'd love to hear tromey talk about his plans to rebase emacs in CL:
<http://tromey.com/blog/?p=709>

~~~
wildanimal
I thought the plan was to rebase in Guile Scheme?

~~~
nic-ferrier
that's just one plan. a lot of emacs people think that's a good plan, a lot of
emacs people think that's a bad plan. I'm in the latter camp and prefer
CommonLisp. But, hey, whatever works.

~~~
LukeShu
I was under the impression that while a lot of people think CL is a better
plan, the work is actually under way for Guile (I guess more by the Guile team
than the Emacs team). But, I feel like you would know better than I do.

------
gtrak
Would this be appropriate for emacs wannabe users like me? I'd love to shave
off some years of the learning curve.

~~~
drothlis
I recently put this guide together:
<http://david.rothlis.net/emacs/howtolearn.html>

Its focus is on self-driven discovery by leveraging the Emacs built-in help
and source code. Feedback welcome.

~~~
agumonkey
Very very nice tutorial.

Careful when you say elisp `if` is a function, it's a `special form` aka
different evaluation semantics.

~~~
drothlis
Thanks! After "pretend that if is a function" I do immediately proceed to
explain evaluation semantics: "what does it mean by 'if is a special form'? It
turns out that if isn’t a regular function." Of course, I am open to
suggestions for better wording etc.

That's assuming you were talking about the "cc-mode customization" chapter. If
I've called "if" a function anywhere else please let me know! And keep the
feedback coming. :-)

~~~
agumonkey
My bad I stopped reading too soon. So maybe just using a different verb than
'is' would be enough to avoid confusion. (and yes I was on the cc-mode
customization page)

------
agumonkey
Funny, the conference isn't even planned, yet it taught me the existence of
Ecukes (cucumber for emacs). awesome

------
skylan_q
I can't make it out to London (if it's happening there) but I'm excited to see
how it all turns out!

------
natep
I still haven't gotten a confirmation email (and I checked my spam folder). Is
the site overloaded?

~~~
dotemacs
Hey natep, contact me on twitter, I'm @dotemacs and I'll resolve this for you.
Thanks

~~~
natep
Can you use the email address in my hn profile? Thanks

------
almost
Sounds good, and if it's in London even better :) Where do I sign up for
updates?

~~~
dotemacs
Hi @almost, I haven't gotten that far yet. But I tweet as @dotemacs on
Twitter, so that might be a good temporary step.

Also the codebase for the site is here:

<https://github.com/dotemacs/emacsconf/>

so, maybe somebody can add what they'd like, such as a RSS feed...

------
jimfuller
I certainly would attend this ... Europe based best for me ... preferably
Prague (which is a surprisingly good place for a conference).

------
jsmcgd
A meetup group would be great <http://www.meetup.com/create/>

------
grandalf
This is a fantastic idea! I'm hoping it ends up being held in the bay area.

------
2nd_planet
This is awesome! I'd love it if this happened!

------
stephenlee
Sounds great.

------
Derbasti
Want!

